# Gewerbe anmelden



## cYpe15 (25. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich bin jetzt 15 und möchte gerne ein Gewerbe für Webdesign anmelden. Wenn meine Eltern dieses Formular ausfüllen würde und wegschicken würde, wäre das ja in dem moment legal und das Gewerbe steht.

Wie viel kostet das ganze

Freue mich über positive Antworten


----------



## SixDark (25. April 2006)

Hi!

Das Ganze kostet etwa 25 Eur Gebühr für die Anmeldung. Das kann aber von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sein.
Dazu kommen dann die Kosten für den Steuerberater, es sei denn, Du machst die Buchhaltung selbst....
Wenn es aber Deine Eltern ausfüllen und unterschreiben, dann sind auch Deine Eltern Gewerbeinhaber - mit allen Rechten und Pflichten. Das gilt auch, wenn Dich mal jemand vor den Kadi zerren will. Da sind Deine Eltern dran, weil denen ja das Gewerbe gehört. Also so einfach ist das nicht...

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, glaub ich kaum, dass ein 15jähriger reif ist um ein Gewerbe zu führen. Da gehört weitaus mehr dazu als nur vorm Rechner zu sitzen und Webseiten zu gestalten. Wie gesagt, das fängt schon bei der Buchhaltung an...

MfG ..::SD::..


----------



## Admi (25. April 2006)

Die Gewerbeämter prüfen den gewillten Gewerbetreibenden, bevor sie die Zustimmung geben. Dann kommt noch das Finanzamt dazu.

Ich würde dir von dieser Idee abraten. An einem Gewerbe hängt ein rechtlicher, wirtschaftlicher, finanzieller und verantwortungsfordernder Rattenschwanz, den ein 15 Jähriger sicherlich nicht bewältigen kann.

@Sixdark
Das nennt sich für Kaufmänner Buchhaltungspflicht und ist in § 238 HGB festgehalten.


----------



## pflo (26. April 2006)

Hallo, bei Traum-Projekt gibt es einen Artikel namens "Firma / Gewerbe unter 18 Jahren anmelden und betreiben?", in dem das Problem, wie ich finde, sehr gut beschrieben wird.
Der Artikel geht zwar von 16 Jahren aus, aber ich denke für 15 gilt so ziemlich das gleiche.
Auf die Seite bin ich bei eigener Recherche im Internet gestoßen, da ich auch mit einem Freund die Webdesignagentur nonstopDESIGN* gegründet habe.

Viel Erfolg mit dem Gewerbe!


----------



## SixDark (27. April 2006)

> @SixDark
> Das nennt sich für Kaufmänner Buchhaltungspflicht und ist in § 238 HGB festgehalten.



Ja, und?! Ich hab Wirtschaftsabitur, bin Bürokaufmann, Hab danach ein BWL-Studium gemacht - ich weiß wie es heißt und wo es steht...



> Die Gewerbeämter prüfen den gewillten Gewerbetreibenden, bevor sie die Zustimmung geben.



Wirklich?!
Das wär mir neu! Nur wenn man ein Gewerbe anmelden möchte, bei dem man eine Erlaubnis benötigt wird geprüft. Ansonsten bekommst Du Deinen Gewerbeschein gleich mit. Wenn man ein Gewerbe im Bereich Webdesign eröffnet könnte man wahrscheinlich vorher 'ne Bank ausgeraubt haben und es würde niemanden kümmern. Nur wenn man eine Kneipe oder so aufmachen will, wird z.B. ein Führungszeugnis verlangt, so weit ich weiß. (Öffentliches Verwaltungsrecht, 6 Sem. BWL)

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Admi (27. April 2006)

Du missverstehst den Begriff "prüfen" da etwas. Eine Prüfung ist u.a. auch schon der Abgleich der persönlichen Daten  Eine weitere Prüfung erfolgt durch das Gericht und eine weitere durch das Finanzamt. Es wird mehr geprüft, als dir das wahrscheinlich bewusst ist.

*mitproll* Staatsexamen -> Jurist -> 8 Semester öffentliches Recht mit Praxiserfahrung!


----------



## mardazad (29. April 2006)

Hi,
es ist völliger Quatsch als Webdesigner ein Gewerbe anzumelden, das kostet dich unnötig Steuern. Es reicht völlig wenn du dich beim Finanzamt als Freiberufler anmeldest.
Infos gibts beim AGD...

Stellt sich, mit Verlaub, die Frage, ob es fair deinen Kunden gegenüber ist als 15jähriger professionell aufzutreten. Schließlich  hast du keine vernünftige Ausbildung und es hat durchaus seine Gründe, warum andere Design studieren oder wenigstens eine Ausbildung machen...
Vielleicht solltest du ein bißchen abwarten und wenn du alt genug bist erstmal Praktika in Agenturen machen... ?

Gruß


----------



## chmee (30. April 2006)

Stelle doch mal ein Beispiel rein, somit bekommst Du Meinung von ausübenden Grafikern
und Designern, die Dir dann abraten oder zustimmen..

Mardazads Aussage ist völlig richtig, es reicht eine Freiberufler-Meldung.

[Nebentopic]
Hier sind ein paar BWLer und Juristen.. Ich hatte eine Frage, die mir leider nicht beantwortet wurde: Siehe hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/ausbi...7-ratenzahlung-absetzen-oder-abschreiben.html

Danke und mfg chmee


----------



## mardazad (30. April 2006)

Hi 

@chmee: hab mal versucht auf dein Problem zu antworten, s.dort ...


----------



## silvia2006 (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo,


ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich Gewerbeschein oder Lohnsteuerkarte. Ich habe beides und überlege mir, was jetzt (im Bezug auf z.B. Sozialversicherung, die bei Lohnsteuerkarte gezahlt wird, bei Gewerbeschein nicht) am vorteilhaftesten wäre. Es handelt sich zwar nicht um große Beträge, aber da ich (und mein Arbeitgeber) bei Lohnsteuerkarte Versicherungsbeiträge bezahlen, kommt dies  am Ende besser, als wenn ich auf Gewerbeschein arbeite und nichts in "meine" Versicherungskasse fliesst? 

Dankeschön s.


----------

